# Is There A Television Repair Person In The House?



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a Mitsubishi WT-46807, which is an older model projection tv set.

It was having color seperation problems, so we had a repair man come over on Saturday. He installed a convergence kit, cleaned up the whatever is inside, sealed it back up and $382.00 later, we had a tv that was watchable again.

Well, this afternoon, my son went to turn on the tv and the power switch clicks and the green power light comes on for about 2 seconds, then it shuts off









The only thing I can think of that could have happened was when the guy pulled the front control panel off to unstick it, cause it's been stuck in the open position for a couple of months now.

I called the repair man and told him that it had never done this before. He told me that he was going out of town and would be able to come back on Wednesday......WEDNESDAY???? How am I supposed to live without my DVR until Wednesday????

All we can think of is that this guy is going to call it a totally seperate problem and start the fix it meter right back up again









My son and I are trying to make the most of our evening baking cookies and playing UNO by the fireplace, but I'm really missing my shows!

Any advice on something simple to check on in the meantime would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Not a TV repairman. Didn't stay at Holiday inn.

Have you tried to physically unplug the TV for 10 minutes. Then plug in and try to power on. Sounds kind of like a switching power supply problem.







Powers up can't make power switches itself off.









There isn't anything good on anyway.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks BlueWedge







I'll ask dh if he's tried that yet...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, that didn't work









Get out the violins...I have to resort to our 32" tv in the bedroom without tivo









* on edit*

scratch that...dh just reminded me that it's only a 27"









Can I have some more violins please?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Log in to the web site of your favorite show...and watch the TV shows on your computer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Log in to the web site of your favorite show...and watch the TV shows on your computer.


I started to do just that...however, my computer seat is a little padded bench seat, not exactly what you want to sit on to watch a show for very long








It just doesn't compare to being curled up on my big overstuffed red chenille sofa, watching my favorite shows on my 48" screen, sipping a pumpkin latte, long after ds and dh have gone to sleep leaving me in total peace and quiet.

Now where are those violins?

Nevermind, I'm going to sleep now...putting myself out of my misery...one more night to go...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Pull the T.V out of the bedroom and hook it to the Tivo box for now.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There are a lot of good deals on LCD's and Plasma's right now..................

Steve


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> There are a lot of good deals on LCD's and Plasma's right now..................
> 
> Steve


Saw a 46" LCD advertised for less than $1000. Let's see 1000 - 382 - 382?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Wish I could help but it's not like working on the older Tv's. Pull out a tube replace it bammo done. Same thing as working on a car, you almost need a degree to do it.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dawn, I am no TV expert, but I did a quick search on the net and found this...

Intermittent shut off problem

I would not personally pay any more for it - as your TV did not have that problem before the tech worked on it.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry you're having problems. We bought a big screen about 6 months ago and my biggest concern was the cost of repairs after they're out of warranty. $382.00, ouch.







As some of these posts suggest the cost of a couple repairs might be as much as a new sale model. Our neighbors paid about $250.00 to repair their older set a few months ago and now they have another problem. Hopefully it's just a loose wire or bad connection.

In the meantime, Uno's good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a plan...

Dawn...you drive to Oregon this weekend (join us at the Rally) and then buy my 4 year old 50" HD TV. Then I can get that swanky 65" Plasma I've had my eye on.









...what time should we expect you?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

A few words come to mind...Wal-Mart and Black Friday







You've already spent about 1/2 the price of a new LCD in repairs. Time to say goodbye to old not-so-faithful.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is a plan...
> 
> Dawn...you drive to Oregon this weekend (join us at the Rally) and then buy my 4 year old 50" HD TV. Then I can get that swanky 65" Plasma I've had my eye on.
> 
> ...


*Jim*, why plasma? Size limitations of LCD? just curious. Im doing just that, replacing my 4yo 58" RPHD Sony. i was just reading the comparrisons between Plasma or LCD. cant decide. sounds like the 52"+ LCDs really jump in price while the Plasmas are still in line with what you would expect.

*Dawn*, prices are really coming down. Hopefully it is a easy/cheap fix. sounds odd though that it happened soon after it was all apart.

Good luck!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's the thing...

We do plan to buy a new LCD tv and we're trying to figure out if we want to go with DLP (remember, son is getting a wii for xmas) and I was told that the tube tv's last longer and are better for gaming (any truth to this?)

DH was wanting to move the old Mitsubishi into the garage (ok, his man cave) for football. He paid over $3,000.00 for this set about 7 years ago. It's an HD 1080p and we feel that it is worth saving as long as this latest problem is just a simple fix.

Basically I guess we'll have to wait til tomorrow to see what is actually wrong with it before we make our next move, cause we were going to just stick with what we had until we found just the right new big screen.

Does anyone have or seen the new Samsung 52" 120hz LCD yet? Our neighbor bought one from Best Buy for around $2,400.00 and it is gorgeous!
The 120hz supposedly stops the blur of fast action and seems to add another $300.00 to the price of one that doesn't have that technology.

What to buy??? $2,000.00 is alot of dough to spend to later find out we made the wrong call









I'm afraid of Black Friday! Decisions, decisions


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Does anyone have or seen the new Samsung 52" 120hz LCD yet? Our neighbor bought one from Best Buy for around $2,400.00 and it is gorgeous!
> The 120hz supposedly stops the blur of fast action and seems to add another $300.00 to the price of one that doesn't have that technology.


IMHO&#8230;the 120Hz is a marketing ploy. It might help some, but in reallity you will never see the difference. When you look them in a store, remember the store is trying to SELL you something that costs more. They have the luxury of fine tuning the most expensive TV to make the ones around it seem a bit less attractive to the eye.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I really want the Samsung LN25A650. It is getting excellent reviews and is listed at Best Buy for $2,099.99 right now. Click for link

Yeah Jim, I'm sure the 120hz thing is a ploy, but I'm not seeing anything else in a 52" LCD for the same size screen for any less money, and I really want to stick with the Samsung brand.

By mentioning that ds getting a wii, I just meant that this tv is going to be on for at least 7 hours a day (in the evenings) and probably more on the weekends. We need a tv that will last for a decent amount of years, and be able to put up with lots of viewing hours.

Tv repair guy said that this tv would probably last 1 1/2 - 3 years and to go with a DLP instead...is he just blowing smoke or what??


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Even the 1080p isn't really needed right now.

In talking with several knowledgable people, the most that is broadcast right now is 1080i, and that is few and far between.

The only way to get real 1080p HD is through BlueRay disc..............or so I've been told.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Even the 1080p isn't really needed right now.
> 
> In talking with several knowledgable people, the most that is broadcast right now is 1080i, and that is few and far between.
> 
> ...


i believe that is correct. the BB sales guy told me this a week ago. At any rate, that is whats out now. i was wondering about the 120hz thing. they had 2 tvs next to each other and you really could see the difference. but without more info on what was really being shown to us, i was skeptical... you can definately get a BIG DLP tv for less. BB doesnt carry many, not many Plasma either.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> i believe that is correct. the BB sales guy told me this a week ago. At any rate, that is whats out now. i was wondering about the 120hz thing. they had 2 tvs next to each other and you really could see the difference. but without more info on what was really being shown to us, i was skeptical... you can definately get a BIG DLP tv for less. BB doesnt carry many, not many Plasma either.


BB's last week's ad had a 56" Samsung DLP for $999.99, same price as the 50" that is now sold out online and in stores...it's now back up to $1499.99


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Even the 1080p isn't really needed right now.
> 
> In talking with several knowledgable people, the most that is broadcast right now is 1080i, and that is few and far between.
> 
> ...


You are correct....however having the Bluray shown in 1080P (progressive) is a far superior to 1080i (interlaced). You can see the difference.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

You will likely be having trouble with digital TV which starts in Feburary as well. Bite the bullet, Circuit City is practically giving them away at a little over cost to move them. Good luck either way!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Path4ground said:


> You will likely be having trouble with digital TV which starts in Feburary as well. Bite the bullet, Circuit City is practically giving them away at a little over cost to move them. Good luck either way!!


We have Direct TV, no worries there


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Another thing to keep in mind is the viewing distance, tv size and resolution. The farther away you are the less resolution you can resolve visually. Native 1080p may not make a difference visually for your situation. Not sure if you can still get native 720p TV's but they should be much cheaper.

Newer LCD or Plasmas should not be that big of a deal video game wise. Some people report having issues with certain types of technology and seeing artifacts. Make sure you don't have any issues with DLP, LCD or Plasma technologies.

TV's are a research project that is for sure. There are lots of good websites with too much information on them.

I don't think you can go wrong with the Samsung you pointed out.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like a power supply problem. I use to repair TV's until it no longer became cost efficient to do so. Now I just throw them away and buy a new one. One that cost as much as yours might be worth getting fixed. My plasma TV works great with all my Son's game machine and his Xbox 360 is out of this world plus the TV has a game mode just for game machines.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Make sure it is 1080 when you go that big. I got a 58'' that is 720 and sometimes the older shows are pretty grainy.
DVD and digital are fine but there are times when i regret it. BTW I went with panasonic at costco they do have some good buys.
I replaced my Gateway with same problem your having. Gateway=POS


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Here's the thing...
> 
> We do plan to buy a new LCD tv and we're trying to figure out if we want to go with DLP (remember, son is getting a wii for xmas) and I was told that the tube tv's last longer and are better for gaming (any truth to this?)
> 
> ...


AAAAHHHH BLACK FRIDAY!







No credit here....how about "CASH FRIDAY"?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

4ME said:


> Make sure it is 1080 when you go that big. I got a 58'' that is 720 and sometimes the older shows are pretty grainy.


I hope this will make some sense. Having a higher resolution display will not improve the quality of the source a display is given. The bigger the screen and the closer you are to the screen the more you will see the lower resolution artifacts. If the signal is low resolution or bad so will be the output no matter what resolution the display is. The display can not add video/resolution it was never given. There are much higher end electronics that attempt to mitigate this but they can not add content.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our repairman came back today and diagnosed us with a bad power source someplace deep inside the bowels of the tv set. The tv kept blowing fuses, so he made some kind of repair and said if it needs a new circuit board ($500.00) then to just junk it. He charged us $100.00 to make the repair and it's working so far.

I did a ton of research last night and found a great deal on Amazon for this Samsung HL61A750. It's a 61" LED powered DLP for $1,507.99. We went to Circuit City today to compare it with a regular 52" Samsung DLP (not LED) and fell in love with it. Circuit City's price is $1,699.99 and Best Buy is $1,899.99.

If we order it through Amazon, we will get the tv plus a 4 year extended warranty ($279.99) for a total of $1,787.00...no tax plus free shipping and setup








If we were to buy it through BB or Circuit City, after tax, delivery and extended warranty, the total would come to $2,346.72...Crazy price difference huh??

There's also another online electronics store called Vann's located in Montana that has this same tv for $1,499.99 and a 5 year extended warranty for an additional $249.99.
No tax, free shipping for a total of $1,749.97...that's about $600.00 less than Circuit City!

Just curious if anyone here has ever ordered a big ticket item like this online before?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!

Amazon just dropped the price of this Samsung to $1,469.96, which in turn lowered the extended warranty down to $229.99...for a total of $1,699.95

Now it's a $650.00 difference compared to Circuit City...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> LOL!
> 
> Amazon just dropped the price of this Samsung to $1,469.96, which in turn lowered the extended warranty down to $229.99...for a total of $1,699.95
> 
> Now it's a $650.00 difference compared to Circuit City...


I looked at that model before and found the fans to be too loud for my preference. DLP TV's all have fans, but that model seems a bit louder than others. Depending on how you'll have it set up (cabinet or stand) YMMV.

I had a large opening built when we built our home 2 year ago. Here is our setup with a 50" TV in the opening. Looks small eh? See why I'm in the market for 65-70" plasma...







BTW...these are not my kids...we had a party going on that night with 3 couples/kids.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jim, If you care to delve a bit farther, do a search on this Samsung model and look for the differences between a regular DLP and an LED DLP. There is no color wheel, no moving parts and no lamps to burn out. Because of the LED, the tv runs much cooler and saves energy...I believe there is a fan, but because of the LED, I have read that the fan hardly needs to run and is totally quiet when it does so.

It will not be set up inside a cabinet, but on a stand with plenty of air flow around it.

The LED bulb is said to last the life of the tv...I am seeing anywhere from 20,000 - 60,000 viewing hours (21 years @ 9 hours per day, so they claim), compared to 2,000 - 3,000 hours on a regular DLP before having to change out the bulb at $150.00 each time.

I think you should go check out the 67" version of this one...I think you might just be impressed


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> LOL!
> 
> Amazon just dropped the price of this Samsung to $1,469.96, which in turn lowered the extended warranty down to $229.99...for a total of $1,699.95
> 
> Now it's a $650.00 difference compared to Circuit City...


I looked at that model before and found the fans to be too loud for my preference. DLP TV's all have fans, but that model seems a bit louder than others. Depending on how you'll have it set up (cabinet or stand) YMMV.

I had a large opening built when we built our home 2 year ago. Here is our setup with a 50" TV in the opening. Looks small eh? See why I'm in the market for 65-70" plasma...







BTW...these are not my kids...we had a party going on that night with 3 couples/kids. 

















[/quote]
We have a 50 inch DLP Samsung, we bought it over 5 years ago, it was $5000.00, (just have to have the first of everything) it has been an excellent TV no problems, still looks as new, fans are not a problem, just make sure the ventilation is Ok, they can overheat.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Vanns is a good and trustworthy source. We bought our 61" Samsung DLP from bestbuyplasma.com in New York 3-4 years ago and saved a bundle of cash. Our DLP gets very heavy use and still "wows" people with the excellent picture. Even when displaying a low-def analog source.

I would highly reccomend the Samsung DLP for the great bang for the buck


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Jim, If you care to delve a bit farther, do a search on this Samsung model and look for the differences between a regular DLP and an LED DLP. There is no color wheel, no moving parts and no lamps to burn out. Because of the LED, the tv runs much cooler and saves energy...I believe there is a fan, but because of the LED, I have read that the fan hardly needs to run and is totally quiet when it does so.
> 
> It will not be set up inside a cabinet, but on a stand with plenty of air flow around it.
> 
> ...


The samsung is a good tv. The led is can be changed, but only by service tec. It does last a long time though. The only thing i can say about the tv is the led adds a blue tint to everything. Its not bad, but not as true to color as other tvs.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Jim, If you care to delve a bit farther, do a search on this Samsung model and look for the differences between a regular DLP and an LED DLP. There is no color wheel, no moving parts and no lamps to burn out. Because of the LED, the tv runs much cooler and saves energy...I believe there is a fan, but because of the LED, I have read that the fan hardly needs to run and is totally quiet when it does so.
> 
> It will not be set up inside a cabinet, but on a stand with plenty of air flow around it.
> 
> ...


We got the 67" Samsung slim line DLP from Costco in the spring. I think it was about $2100 after a $400 coupon. As I recall a few months earlier it was being sold for about $2700. My biggest TV prior to the Samsung was a 27" tube set. Never had an interest in the large screen but let the DW talk me into it. Don't have any regrets. It's like having a theater in the living room. Didn't bother with the warranty. Costco's standard deal includes 2 years.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

One more point on the Costco deal. It comes with a stand. Circuit City and others will charge about $200.00 for something comparable.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> One more point on the Costco deal. It comes with a stand. Circuit City and others will charge about $200.00 for something comparable.


Costco doesn't carry Samsung DLP's anymore







The only one's I see on Costco.com are Mitsubishis, and the smallest one is 65" which is way too large for our living room. Actually, I think the 61" is pushing it, but I can't find anything smaller in our price range with the LED.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Samsung makes some good TV's and monitors. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------

